# So Cal Blues 2005 ECNL Tryouts



## Trail Angel (May 10, 2019)

So Cal Blues 2005 ECNL Tryouts
Monday, May 13  6-8pm
Lake Forest Sports Park - Turf Field A
Contact Coach Ali Malaekeh at 949-292-1768 or at ali@scblues.com for questions


----------

